# (DIY) Sous Vide Immersion Circulator.



## fire34fighter (Feb 6, 2010)

Found this awesome article to make your own Immersion Circulator for $75. 

http://seattlefoodgeek.com/2010/02/diy-sous-vide-heating-immersion-circulator-for-about-75/

I plan on trying it next week!


----------



## Rob Babcock (Feb 7, 2010)

Looks cool, but be careful!  Water & DIY electronics can be a dangerous mix!


----------

